

Show HN: Trade your Starbucks gift card for Dogecoin - mhluongo
https://cardforcoin.com/

======
mhluongo
We're back up! and piloting payouts in dogecoin. Looking forward to your
thoughts.

In related news- it looks like I'm not a money launderer :)

------
bernardjhuang
Any news on when you guys will move beyond just accepting Starbucks gift
cards?

Would love to unload all kinds of random cards that I get (i.e. AMC, iTunes).

~~~
mhluongo
We're looking at accepting more brands this summer. High on my list- Target.
Once we've got one more it should be easy to start cranking them out.

------
comrh
Not to sound pejorative, but couldn't this very easily facilitate money
laundering? I thought that was already a problem with gift cards but I'm not
very knowledgeable.

~~~
mhluongo
There are already gift card exchanges for cash- I'm not sure this is any
different.

For reference, though, this was initially a huge concern and led to me
shutting down the site for a couple months
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7157180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7157180)
. Since then, I've talked to our lawyers and am confident that the measures
we've taken will stem abuse.

------
LauraKay85
Cool

